# Nice option for DRI CLUB pts expiring in 2020



## winger (Dec 10, 2020)

This includes any points from 2020 reservations cancelled due to COVID, like what just happened to us.  Per email, DRI will automatically cancel my upcoming mid-Dec California stay due to recent COVID stay-in-place orders, pts will go into the 2020 bucket.  All unused 2020 pts will be placed into a Membership Appreciation Points (MAP) bucket on Jan 16, 2021 and these can be used at DRI properties - pts expire in three years, according to customer service.  A nice touch by DRI given this year's craziness.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 16, 2020)

Granted it is a nice touch by Diamond, but it was like receiving a Christmas gift in March. It should have been announced months ago before members took alternative action. Diamond executives will now be too busy shining their halos to do anything worthwhile.

It should be renewed for 2021 since COVID is still around, borders are still closed and travelers are still nervous about travelling. Of course, Diamond will always lean on the availability of Destination Xchange which is unproven as a true benefit.


----------



## winger (Dec 17, 2020)

karibkeith said:


> Granted it is a nice touch by Diamond, but it was like receiving a Christmas gift in March. It should have been announced months ago before members took alternative action. Diamond executives will now be too busy shining their halos to do anything worthwhile.
> 
> It should be renewed for 2021 since COVID is still around, borders are still closed and travelers are still nervous about travelling. Of course, Diamond will always lean on the availability of Destination Xchange which is unproven as a true benefit.


Better late than never, and they do give us three years to use these MAP's (just received the official email today.


----------

